# In Estrous



## sullivanfire1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Had a member up in Fargo the beginning of the week, he said the bucks were in rut but the does had no interest. Anyone else seeing this? Does anyone know if they are in estrous yet around Clinch or Echols County? Thx


----------

